# Piano Trio in D major



## Victor

I'd be delighted if people could listen to my composition for piano, violin and cello called Piano Trio in D Major, and give me some feedback. The web site displays my score in Scorch format, which also allows you to listen, though via your midi sound card. Needless to say, a live recording would sound better, but I don't have one.


----------



## Aramis

Again back to classical era? 

First movement (I guess there are three?) seems to me like messing around without any musical thought. Others are not much better - correct for sure, you are probably trained in music but everything, from counterpoint to harmony is so senseless and thin that it not only leaves me cold but sometimes even annoy me.


----------



## LarsikComposer

I like the third movement. I think its catchy with a nice melody. But I have to ask you this question: What do you want to achieve with this piece? 
Sometimes it feels like the violin are playing just to play something, without any reason:/ 
As the musical saying goes--- Its not allways what you play, but what you do NOT play that makes great music


----------



## Victor

*Uploaded to TalkClassical, and to YouTube*

Thank-you, Aramis and Larsik, for your feedback. Yes, it is definitely trying to be classical. And piano trios have thin textures when compared to larger ensembles, especially orchestras. So Aramis, your comment about thinness seems to contadict Larsick's comment about the violin playing fill-ins in the 3rd movement.

I am an absolute amateur composer, so I value your suggestions. What do I want to achieve with this piece? - I hope to give pleasure to some listeners, and also to provide a fairly simple piece for playing by beginner or intermediate level piano trios.

Following a suggestion by a member, I have now uploaded videos for each of the 4 movements to YouTube. 

















I have also loaded mp3 files of movements 2,3 and 4 to this site, - TalkClassical.
Second movement - Andante


Third movement - Minuet and Trio

Fourth movement - Rondo


----------



## Sid James

It's well crafted music, not aspiring to be "great," & I think it suits the purpose for which you wrote it (fun to play & easy to listen to?)...


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

victor i heard your musics and I felt happy. The 1st, 3rd and 4th transmited me pure harmony and my soul was touched, the 2nd movement was good enough but it needs more expression looks like the dynamic piano in the first part was ok then you raised to Mezzoforte in the middle was ok too at the final was a bit less try to add more expression and i would love the full music. Thanks for the posting and sharing your music here and I hope in the Future you will be thankful


----------



## Sarabande

Really enjoyed the 2nd movement had to listen to it twice,  liked the first movement least but did like the last two movements but not as much as that 2nd movement keep composing!


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

A delightful Last Movement.

Thank you.


----------



## Victor

*Changed URL for score*

I've seperated the scores for 4 movements of my Piano Trio in D major, as follows:

1. Moderato http://BestClassicalTunes.com/TuneDetails?TuneCode=GomTrioInDM1

2. Andante http://BestClassicalTunes.com/TuneDetails?TuneCode=GomTrioInDM2

3. Minuet and Trio http://BestClassicalTunes.com/TuneDetails?TuneCode=GomTrioInDM3

4. Rondo http://BestClassicalTunes.com/TuneDetails?TuneCode=GomTrioInDM4

Any reviews and feedback would be most weloome. These movements are also available on YouTube "Piano trio in D major by Gomersall".

Cheers


----------

